# True or False



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

What's everybody think 

http://www.sunherald.com/outdoors/story/1509878.html


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

15 lbs?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

maybe 10, but i think 15 is just adding to the story. it is a monster though.


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

> *Flounder9.75 (8/3/2009)*What's everybody think
> 
> http://www.sunherald.com/outdoors/story/1509878.html


LOOKS GOOD TO ME


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

It's a stud, but no where near 15 lbs. I'd say 9.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

7 to 8 at best


----------



## smoked out trout (Jun 29, 2009)

i dont see it being 15 lbs


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i have one a couple weeks back not quite that big but was a stud

i say its 8 conservatively


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

sounds "fishy" to me.


----------

